# مكتبة قسم هندسة الطيران



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
ننوه عناية حضراتكم الي وجود مكتبة متخصصه في ​ 
_هندسة الطيران و علوم الفضاء_ ​ 
علي هذا الرابط​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=68​ 
كما يمكنكم في حالة عدم وجود مرادكم ... ان تتفضلوا بطلب الكتاب الذي تريدون ​ 
علي هذا الرابط ​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=60​ 
و تمنيات قسم الطيران للجميع بالتوفيق ​ 
في أمان الله ...​ 
​


----------

